# Spouse visa or Company visa?



## zafarsm (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, my wife has been offered a job here as an IT administrator in 1 of the hospitals in Dubai... but she has been told to continue on spouse (my) visa. 
Can some one please inform more about the benefits and disadvantages of staying on my visa versus taking the company visa?
Appreciate a quick response, as she has to answer within 2 days.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Spouse visa is best since your wife is not dependent on her employer for her status in the country, but also take into consideration how secure your job is, because if you lose your job, I think your wife also will be forced to resign, since she is under your sponsorship.


----------



## zafarsm (Aug 11, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> Spouse visa is best since your wife is not dependent on her employer for her status in the country, but also take into consideration how secure your job is, because if you lose your job, I think your wife also will be forced to resign, since she is under your sponsorship.


@ash_ak: Thanks for the reply... fact is, I also just joined my new company, and though it is quite stable, I am still in my probation period. Also, is there any difference in packages / perks offered if the company provides visa v/s spouse visa?


----------



## nityu123 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Spouse VIsa*

Hi,

Currently I am in Dubai under my husband's sponsored visa. I have been there for more than a year now as home maker. 

Recently I have been offered a job by a company and they advised me to get a new employment /residence visa under their sponsor ship., which means that i will have to cancel my current visa.

I know some woman who work in dubai but yet under their husband's sponsorship. 

My question is - which kind of visa is better for me ? what are the pros and cons ?

A) Husband sponsored or
B) My future company sponsored ? 

If the answer is B, whats the procedure to get the current visa cancelled ?

Thanks a lot for your help.

Regards - N


----------

